# Finally made the decision to get divorced. Paperwork started



## Looking2Change (Jul 24, 2016)

Many of you were following my threads with the ups and downs of my dysfunctional relationship with my wife. We had a major blowout the other day and I decided there is nothing left of this relationship. I told her we needed to get divorced and I started the paperwork. We are going to do an uncontested divorce to just get it over with as quickly as possible. I'm really not taking anything from our marriage with me. I just bought a new bed and mattress and moved to our downstairs bedroom. I'm hoping to be signing a lease by the end of next week for a new townhouse.

I just can't take the fighting and lack of effort on her part. Whenever I talk about my needs she just blows me off and isn't willing to do anything about it. I can no longer live like this and I'm sick of just being a caretaker to her while she does absolutely nothing to make things better. I know it's going to be a long road ahead of me but I'm prepared for the next phase of my life. It has to be better than what I have going right now.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

It's going to be difficult for a few years, but you've got to live your life not be someone else's butler, blame-pole, and ATM. Shame it costs a bloke so much when he figures it out but until our culture and young guys start wising up to these things and stop being lead by heart and ****, it's going to keep happening. Best of luck.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Best of luck to you. Just do the 180'and start detaching. Communicate with her as little as possible. 

Don't feel bad about this. She is selfish. Selfishness is a plague in our society today.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I eventually had to do the same exact thing. Bought a bed and moved downstairs until I got things set to move out. It's not easy. It's a very, very difficult time, so I don't want to downplay your difficult situation. Brighter skies ahead my friend.


----------

